# Topics > Holograms >  VX1, 3D volumetric display, Voxon Photonics, Adelaide, Australia

## Airicist

Developer - Voxon Photonics

voxon.co/products

----------


## Airicist

The world's first 3D Volumetric Display - Voxiebox VX1

Feb 7, 2017




> Imagine a world... where science fiction, meets reality
> 
> Voxiebox is the world’s first 3D holographic display. Our technology is unlike anything you’ve ever seen. 
> 
> Voxiebox projects 3D moving imagery that can be viewed with the naked eye from any angle. 
> 
> No illusions. No special glasses. 
> 
> At Voxon Photonics, we aren’t just taking graphic display to another level, we’re launching it into a whole new dimension.

----------


## Airicist

More than a hologram: Star Wars-inspired tech you can buy right now

Oct 25, 2019




> The VX1 from Voxon Photonics is a volumetric display inspired by the game of holochess (aka dejarik) aboard the Millennium Falcon, as featured in Star Wars: Episode IV and The Force Awakens. This technology works as a 3D printer for light, creating images that can be viewed in 3D from any angle, without the need for special glasses.

----------

